# PPD Vests



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Do they make a vest that reads, "Personal Protection Dog" or something like that? I know they have K-9 and Service Dog.

Or do they just use a black cape with a big "PD" on it?!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just hang a "beware of dog" sign on it's collar!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Just hang a "beware of dog" sign on it's collar!


Mine already has a sign, "Plays well in prey."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Or "Pray if he wants to play".


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

Howard,
Have you tried here?
http://www.k9topcoat.com/group.asp?grp=49

I believe they will custom the vest for you.
I have one for my Police K9
The reflective lettering shows up very well in low light.

Mike


----------

